# What's your favorite trilogy?



## Anisa Claire West (Sep 19, 2012)

Best trilogy?  Sisters of the Sun by Linda Winstead Jones.  More magical than any fairy tale or fantasy book I’ve ever read, and I’ve read quite a few.  The trilogy includes The Sun Witch, The Moon Witch, and The Star Witch.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I know it's a sin to pick two popular series but the Millennium series and The Hunger Games trilogy.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Trilogy? Does anyone just write trilogies any more?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lord of the Rings. Though really it was just one book the publisher decided to split into three.


----------



## Aaron Scott (May 27, 2012)

The Rosy Crucifixion.


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books (Aug 30, 2011)

The Hunger Games is definitely my favorite trilogy read as of late... but this has got me to wondering now... 

I can't actually recall the last trilogy I read before The Hunger Games. They have either been stand alone books or series books, with many more than three in the series. So either there just aren't as many trilogy's coming out, or I must be missing them! Very possible, as these days I do seemed to get sucked into the ongoing series.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I would say the "Uglies/Pretties/Specials" trilogy by Scott Westerfeld.    I enjoyed the first two books from the Hunger Games but not the last one so that doesn't count!


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

I really liked the Tamir Trilogy by Lynn Flewelling. Picked up the 1st one, Bone Dolls Twin on a whim one day and loved it. Hmm.. just thinking about it make me want to re-read it


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

bordercollielady said:


> I would say the "Uglies/Pretties/Specials" trilogy by Scott Westerfeld. I enjoyed the first two books from the Hunger Games but not the last one so that doesn't count!


I really like that one too! I wasn't crazy about Specials but I thought the first two were great.


----------



## LadyX20 (Oct 29, 2012)

His Dark Materials by Philip Pullman.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Has to be Lord of the Rings. What else?


----------



## typo (Jul 30, 2010)

Bernard Cornwell's King Arthur novels, a very different take on the legend: "The Winter King," "Excalibur" and "Enemy of God."


----------



## Caledonia (Nov 1, 2012)

I loved The Hunger Games. I have not read Lord of the rings. Maybe I should!


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> Lord of the Rings. Though really it was just one book the publisher decided to split into three.


Yep. This ^^^!


----------



## Cathy21 (Mar 28, 2012)

I would have to say The Lord of the Rings for my favourite but the Pat Barker "Regeneration" trilogy would be a close second.


----------



## Lensman (Aug 28, 2012)

The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy.  (A trilogy in five parts, as the cover to book 5 comments!). This, of course, highlights the problem - so often something starts as a single book and turns into a trilogy; or else starts as a trilogy and then the author adds extra books later because it was popular. LotR is another example - is it a trilogy, or just one book, or even six books?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

1. LOTR

2. Mutiny on the Bounty


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

The original Foundation trilogy, by Isaac Asimov.  I first read it when I was 15.  Read it two more times since then.  My son read it and loved it when he was a kid.  I'm thinking I'm about due to read it again.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

For a trilogy I haven't seen listed already, I really liked Amanda Hocking's Trylle trilogy.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I would have to say my favorite is Katherine Kurtz' tetrology of Deryni trilogies .... High Magic, religious zealots, intrigue, murder, betrayal, redemption ... what's not to love?


----------



## MLKatz (Sep 8, 2012)

mooshie78 said:


> Lord of the Rings. Though really it was just one book the publisher decided to split into three.


I did not know that about LOTR. But that is absolutely my all time favorite too. Over the last few decades, I have read it and re-read it and it never gets old (like I do).


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Both of the ones that I am currently enamored with are unfinished:



and



For the YA crowd, I've always loved Madeleine L'Engle's time trilogy, although they're actually adding in two other books about the same family and calling it a quintet now:


----------



## rejrej1 (Nov 4, 2012)

I really enjoy Jack Whyte, especially his Camulod Chronicles, a historical fiction fanstasy of how Camelot could have evolved.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Skystone-Camulod-Chronicles-Book/dp/0765303728/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1351989153&sr=8-4&keywords=Jack+Whyte


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I really liked Michael Gruber's Jimmy Paz trilogy. Paz is a homicide detective in Miami. The books combine murder with African sorcery and other ritualistic themes. Really great reads. The first one in the series is Tropic of Night (Jimmy Paz). Are more than just simple murder mysteries.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd have to go with Asimov's original Foundation trilogy, also. I think the first three books can be considered apart from the sequels which came 30 years later.

Honorable mention to David Morrell's _Mortalis_ trilogy, which I'm currently re-reading.

Now that I think of it. I'm re-reading the Foundation trilogy also, but I've been a year between volumes, the third to come next year.

Mike


----------



## Tensejim (Dec 21, 2012)

Call me a sucker, and yes, I know it is not really a trilogy as it had four books, but I really liked Twilight! No, I did not care for the sparkling vampires, I did think that was a little overboard but it worked for her hehe. Her ideas were unique and encourages creative thought for others who write.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The St. Benet's trilogy by Susan Howatch. It follows her six book Starbridge series. 

I also like Nora Roberts Key trilogy.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm going to say The Farseer Trilogy by Robin Hobb.


----------



## KndlShell (May 13, 2011)

I'd say my favorite trilogy is The Giants novels by James P. Hogan (Inherit the Stars, The Gentle Giants of Ganymede, and Giants Star).


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I really enjoyed the original Chronicles of Thomas Covenant. And, of course, LOTR though I've never thought of it as a trilogy. And the original Foundation trilogy. I find it almost impossible to choose favourites (as it often depends on mood) but if I have to plump for one, it has to be LOTR.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am having a hard time finding a trilogy in my list I read and liked. Still looking. Most is longer series and standalones, I found some 2 book series.


----------



## 123nancy (Dec 22, 2012)

Easy, Elfhunter by C.S. Marks


----------



## Angela Brown (Nov 16, 2012)

The Lord of the Rings trilogy is my fave when it comes to designated trilogies. They deserve the title "epic"


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

the girl with the dragon tatoo
the girl who kicked the hornets nest
the girl who played with fire

maybe not really a trilogy, but i read one and had to read the others.  they were awesome!!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

ddarol said:


> the girl with the dragon tatoo
> the girl who kicked the hornets nest
> the girl who played with fire
> 
> maybe not really a trilogy, but i read one and had to read the others. they were awesome!!


If you like those books, you might enjoy Jo Nesbo's books. He's a Norwegian author, and his Nordic thrillers are really good. They center around a detective named Harry Hole. Dark and intense. I started with The Snowman and then The Leopard, but now his earlier ones are translated to English, so I'll go back and read those.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

MLKatz said:


> I did not know that about LOTR. But that is absolutely my all time favorite too. Over the last few decades, I have read it and re-read it and it never gets old (like I do).


I thought I was the only one that picks up the LOTR once every other year and re-reads it.


----------



## LadyX20 (Oct 29, 2012)

Carrie Rubin said:


> I started with The Snowman and then The Leopard, but now his earlier ones are translated to English, so I'll go back and read those.


The Cockroaches, the second book in the series is not yet available in English.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

My favorite trilogy would be _*The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever * _ by Stephen R. Donaldson: *Lord Foul's Bane*, *The Illearth War*, and *The Power that Preserves*.

Unique world, including the characters and creatures that inhabit it.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

LadyX20 said:


> The Cockroaches, the second book in the series is not yet available in English.


Thank you. I wasn't aware of this. In fact, I just looked it up and saw that both "Batman" and "Cockroaches" haven't yet been translated into English, and are the first two of the series. This Amazon link gives the sequence of his English-translated books: http://www.amazon.com/Harry-Hole-Order-Nesbo-Numbers/lm/R24PJ1KFCYLNU4 I also didn't know Harry's last name was pronounced "Hooley" not "Hole." Oops...


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

Read LOTR after Led Zeppelin began using them in music probably in Viet Nam (me, not Led Zeppelin).  Re read them in the late 90's just before the 1st movie came out.  I always wished they could have used Led's Ramble On somewhere in one of the movies.  Will re read the Hobbit here soon before I go to see the 1st movie of that series.
My latest trilogy favorite is the Dragon Tattoo series, just loved them & the SWEEDISH movies.


----------



## Neil Ostroff (Mar 25, 2011)

Piers Anthony: The Xanth Series


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

jaimee83 said:


> My latest trilogy favorite is the Dragon Tattoo series, just loved them & the SWEEDISH movies.


I agree--the Swedish movies were great. There was no need to make an American version as far as I was concerned.


----------



## Harley Christensen (Nov 26, 2012)

jaimee83 said:


> My latest trilogy favorite is the Dragon Tattoo series, just loved them & the SWEEDISH movies.





Carrie Rubin said:


> I agree--the Swedish movies were great. There was no need to make an American version as far as I was concerned.


My current fav is Steig Larsson's Dragon Tattoo trilogy. And, as both *jaimee83 * and *Carrie * mentioned, the Swedish version of the movies ruled! If you haven't seen them, I highly recommend checking them out...


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

LOTR and Foundation



gljones said:


> I thought I was the only one that picks up the LOTR once every other year and re-reads it.


We are everywhere.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Carrie Rubin said:


> If you like those books, you might enjoy Jo Nesbo's books. He's a Norwegian author, and his Nordic thrillers are really good. They center around a detective named Harry Hole. Dark and intense. I started with The Snowman and then The Leopard, but now his earlier ones are translated to English, so I'll go back and read those.


Thanks for the suggestion.. I keep looking for authors that are as good as Larsson.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

China Meiville's New Crobuzon trilogy:  Perdido Street Station, The Scar, and Iron Council


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

Okay, this is cheating but I absolutely loved Frank Herbert's Dune trilogy.  I read it when it was trilogy.  Obviously, Frank Herbert extended the trilogy into a series but that trilogy really hit me in at a formative in my life that it impacted me for years.  

--
R.J. Spears


----------

